# Get yer tats out!



## xsophiexleax

Tattoos, ladies :lol:

I like picture threads so thought I'd start one up!

This is mine :) got it nearly 3 weeks ago, picture was taken when it was 4 hours old. Got the blue butterflies for my mum (based on a memory we had in London) but the rest is just cos I thought it would look pretty :D

Can't wait til I can get more! Not gonna go too crazy with them though
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0342.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## maybabydoll

No tattoos here, but I like picture threads too. Great idea and such a pretty design x


----------



## alicea

Hey i got this one a few months back but this is when i first got it done!


----------



## sarah1989

This is mine. Got it done in January 2008 :D
Getting another in the next couple weeks of my Maiden Name on my ankle!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0162.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0163.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0164.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Armywife

Ooooh! I love this thread and i LOVE tattoos! I have 3 so far and getting another soon, will post pics when i get chance!xx


----------



## pumpkim

I love picture threads too! They're all very pretty, I love the flowery colourful one's.

No tats here, I quite fancy one on my foot but I'm too scared :blush::haha:


----------



## Dee_H

I love tattoos! I've been tattooed 23 times and can't wait to get more! I wish I could go on FB at work so I could post some pics... My fav is the one I got for Rian with her birthdate and name surrounded by daffodils, her birth flower.Here is a bit of my backpiece and a bit of my preggo belly!!! Not the greatest pics
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Dee_H/n703635244_632955_6734.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/Dee_H/random013.jpg


----------



## calm

I am tatless :haha:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Gorgeous tats girls! Keep em comin :D


----------



## RoyalPython

Tatless for now, but getting a Pheonix backpiece this summer :)


----------



## alex_85

Here's one of mine... got a couple more but no pics at the mo :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1361.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Dee_H

What does your tattoo mean Alex?


----------



## alex_85

Its latin, a rough translation is "through difficulties, to the stars". Just reminds me that no matter how bad things get, I'll come out better the other side :thumbup:


----------



## Dee_H

That's awesome..love the quote!


----------



## 4magpies

I have 2 will post them when I get home.

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and mine is latin. I love latin!

xx


----------



## Kenzie_tank

I have one on my foot, only got it a few months ago and thats enough for me! haha. its a remembrance tat for my best mate who passed away with Leukaemia. it has "simply the best" in pretty writing - lyrics we use to sing when younger and a orange ribbon for Leukemia awareness - i LOVE it!! good memories. will put a pic up when i figure out how lol :)


----------



## welshwarriors

I've got 3 so far....but more in the planning. lol

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb44/squaddievamp/Meee/PICT0003.jpg
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb44/squaddievamp/Meee/DSC00190.jpg


----------



## Armywife

This one is hubby's name and is on my lower hip...



This is my fave one...



I also have my wedding date on my wrist and in 3 weeks time work begins on this beauty...





:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## minnie83

here's mine...planning more as well. Next one will be for my LO on my wrist.
 



Attached Files:







bali and singapore 082.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aly888

wow, Kerrie, that last one is gorgeous...gonna look amazing!!! My OH always said that he doesnt want me to get his name tattooed on me, but I just asked him again and he said 'yeah, if you want' :happydance:

I have so many tattoo ideas in my head (pheonix on my hip, inky heart pattern that i designed on my shoulder, Lana's name somewhere, Alex's name somewhere) but A, I dont have the money, and B, it took me 7 years to decide on my last one and know that I wouldnt ever regret it :haha:

Not got any pics of mine...it's pretty plain though. Not as impressive as any of these on here :thumbup:


----------



## kenziesmommy

heres mine sorry its not a great pic in on my back shoulder kind of hard to take a pic by myself of it lol
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Armywife

Aly you should totally get your Avatar tattooed on you! I adore it! (i know i always say that but God Lana is cute!). 

How exciting that he said you can get his name? I love tattoos but what a shame they cost so much! =) xx


----------



## 4magpies

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v116/98/35/744658967/n744658967_198195_9085.jpg

My thigh.... I love love love this to bits. Hand drawn onto my leg and totally unique.

My other one is a diamond on my sternum but dont have any pics of it so I will take one and try and work out how to get it on here off my phone! Lol.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Love the roses AW! I am going to get a big lily on my side when I have lost my weight... already drawn what I want just wont get it whilst I am so fat!! Want to be able to show it off.

xxx


----------



## minnie10

no pics im afraid but i have a devil holding a flower(not an evil devil but a cute devil) and the playboy bunny.would love one on bottom of my back or on my foot.when have a lo will prob get one for them.dh is keeping both is arms free for our lo names.weve both decided not to get each others names as you never know what will happen.


----------



## Pilot

I love tats! Too much of a wimp (and not much of a body) to carry of one so don't have any but might get a small one of my LO's name when that time comes or something like that :thumbup:

I love tats that go all the way on the side of your body. Like from chest height and down to the thigh. Like in Armywife's last picture!


----------



## tbuns

great thread!!
 



Attached Files:







image201006010013.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tbuns

alex_85 said:


> Its latin, a rough translation is "through difficulties, to the stars". Just reminds me that no matter how bad things get, I'll come out better the other side :thumbup:

that is a beautiful tattoo!


----------



## kenziesmommy

lol are you stalking me tbuns?? JUST KIDDING nice tat!


----------



## tbuns

kenziesmommy said:


> lol are you stalking me tbuns?? JUST KIDDING nice tat!

lol... *peers*

thanks!


----------



## Smile181c

I have three tattoos so far, my newest one was only done on 27/5 (my birthday!) The first pic is the first tattoo I got when I was 17 and then the second one I got was the chinese writing on my neck and then finally is my back piece! It was mega painful! It's unfinished but I thought I'd put a pic on anyway :D Sorry if they're not very clear! You can click on them to make them bigger :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0067[1].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 41









IMG_0086.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0539.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 84


----------



## 4magpies

Love the back piece honey! I love cherry blossom.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

4magpies said:


> Love the back piece honey! I love cherry blossom.
> 
> xxx

Thankyou! Just have to get it coloured in now :) Gonna have to pluck up the courage to go back though cause it was so painful! Everyone keeps saying how brave I must be but I just think I'm stupid!:rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah funnily enough though my leg didnt hurt a bit and it was 2 hours. My chest on the other half took 20 mins and was soooooooooooo painful! Lol.

xx


----------



## Smile181c

That's probably because there's less flesh on your chest and it only has the bone to rest against! We're crazy for putting ourselves through pain lol thank god it stays forever! Totally worth it :D xx


----------



## wtt :)

nice tattoos everyone! (but not for me! lol) :thumbup:


----------



## Pilot

Smile181c said:


> I have three tattoos so far, my newest one was only done on 27/5 (my birthday!) The first pic is the first tattoo I got when I was 17 and then the second one I got was the chinese writing on my neck and then finally is my back piece! It was mega painful! It's unfinished but I thought I'd put a pic on anyway :D Sorry if they're not very clear! You can click on them to make them bigger :)

I LOVE the neck one :hugs: The back one is really cool and I'm sure the pain will be worth it when it's done!


----------



## Jomum2b-again

ooo i love love love this thread!! and you ladies all have lovely tats :thumbup: i love tattoos, i have four at the minute and getting another 3 in the summer :D :happydance:
the first pic is a cross i got on my wrist when i was 15 :) my mum got one the same on her opposite wrist, which is quite special :), the 2nd is on the back of my neck, the 3rd is a blue and black star for my son, and i plan to have a pink and black star on my other hand for my little girl :) the last ones are my sons full name from the inside of my elbow to my wrist :D
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0123.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0124.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0057.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0122.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 21









Photo-0121.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## welshwarriors

Love all the tats....OMG I can't wait to get my next one. lol


----------



## Pilot

Jomum2b - I love that one with the names on. What a cool looking writing that is


----------



## Georgie90

I&#8217;m not at home at the moment so haven&#8217;t got any pictures at the moment., but I promise I will post later.

I currently have two. Getting my 3rd on the 19th June.

My first one I had when I was 18, for my 18th Birthday, I have my name and a tiny pink heart dotting the &#8216;i&#8217;, and the heart is pale pink, I actually need that colouring in again as it&#8217;s too pale.

My 2nd one is my favourite! I had it on my 19th Birthday and it&#8217;s a big swirly butterfly going down my left hipbone, It hurt so so much as it made my hips vibrate but was totally worth it, she has shaded pink wings, but the rest is black. I still love it as much as the day I had it done :cloud9:

My 3rd will ne my last until I have children, and Im going to have a small (couple of cm) heart on my left wrist, this will be coloured, well shaded pink.

I will post pictures soon if I remember!

Armywife, I love the one on your shoulder, that&#8217;s really unusual and different!

G x


----------



## polo_princess

I dont have any pics of mine :dohh:

I have ...

A rose on my left ankle
A flower & butterfly on my right shoulder
A semi customer design on the bottom of my back, we picked a standard designt hen added a few bits onto it
OH's name on the back of my neck


----------



## stitch

I have a few, but this one is my favorite. It's on my left shoulder blade.
The two hearts are for my boys' birthstones.
Red-Ruby for DS1-July
Yellow-Topaz for DS2-November

Not the best pic-this was taken the day it was done!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/4058874631_818660d143_m.jpg


----------



## Blzgak

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/haulikuuipo/seahorse.jpg

My seahorses and geisha :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

stitch said:


> I have a few, but this one is my favorite. It's on my left shoulder blade.
> The two hearts are for my boys' birthstones.
> Red-Ruby for DS1-July
> Yellow-Topaz for DS2-November
> 
> Not the best pic-this was taken the day it was done!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/4058874631_818660d143_m.jpg

I love swallows! That is lovely. I'd like one but wouldnt know where to have it!

xxx


----------



## stitch

Thanks! I LOVE it. There is even a space for third tiny heart after we have baby #3 :happydance:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I love swallows :D getting one either side of my belly when I have the money :D


----------



## Pilot

Ooo, I love swallows aswell :thumbup:

Would love to have one where I can have a heart etc for each child :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Pilot said:


> Jomum2b - I love that one with the names on. What a cool looking writing that is

Thankyou hun :D i drew and designed it myself :D sooo proud of it :happydance:


----------



## Pilot

Jomum2b-again said:


> Pilot said:
> 
> 
> Jomum2b - I love that one with the names on. What a cool looking writing that is
> 
> Thankyou hun :D i drew and designed it myself :D sooo proud of it :happydance:Click to expand...

You should be! So cool x :hugs:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Pilot said:


> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot said:
> 
> 
> Jomum2b - I love that one with the names on. What a cool looking writing that is
> 
> Thankyou hun :D i drew and designed it myself :D sooo proud of it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You should be! So cool x :hugs:Click to expand...

awww thankyou hun :D i actually wanted to be a tattoo artist before i had my son...now its just not that practical with 2 babies :nope: lol :hugs:


----------



## Pilot

Hm, well maybe in some years when your kids are a bit older :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lovely tattoos ladies :) I want a tattoo for my 21st on Monday but I'm scared about it hurting. I wanted stars on my wrist but everyone has put me off saying I will get turned away from jobs if I do :/


----------



## Linzi

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13555_183741646079_563546079_3482955_5569564_n.jpg

on my leg

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/147/l_2d848178d3344b26a6df6535deaaf2af.jpg

on my belly :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Pilot said:


> Hm, well maybe in some years when your kids are a bit older :hugs:

hmmm maybe :) but i realised after i had Eiyzaque, i'm meant to be a midwife :hugs:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

bexy_22 said:


> Lovely tattoos ladies :) I want a tattoo for my 21st on Monday but I'm scared about it hurting. I wanted stars on my wrist but everyone has put me off saying I will get turned away from jobs if I do :/

doesnt hurt hun, it sort of does, but not in a bad way nd when its done u get a buzz to do it again its lovely :blush: and i work in a hospital and i have 3 of my tattoos on my arms and no1 thinks any different of me for having them, i'm still as good a student nurse as anyone without tattoos on their arms :hugs:


----------



## Pilot

Jomum2b-again said:


> hmmm maybe :) but i realised after i had Eiyzaque, i'm meant to be a midwife :hugs:

Just out of interest, how old were you when you decided to become a midwife?
I'm turning 21 this year and really want to become either a midwife or a nurse but feel that the education will either be expensive or take longer than "usual"

x


----------



## cleckner04

stitch said:


> I have a few, but this one is my favorite. It's on my left shoulder blade.
> The two hearts are for my boys' birthstones.
> Red-Ruby for DS1-July
> Yellow-Topaz for DS2-November
> 
> Not the best pic-this was taken the day it was done!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/4058874631_818660d143_m.jpg

I LOVE this! Such a good idea! It's gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Armywife

bexy_22 said:


> Lovely tattoos ladies :) I want a tattoo for my 21st on Monday but I'm scared about it hurting. I wanted stars on my wrist but everyone has put me off saying I will get turned away from jobs if I do :/

Its actually a really nice pain! I know that sounds mad but it is, thats why not many people have just the 1! I have a tattoo on my wrist and i've had several job offers since. If necessary you can wear a watch and a bracelet! :thumbup:I know I'm a bad influence but i am going to have to insist that you get it done! :haha: xxxx


----------



## Pilot

Why would you want to work for someone as narrow minded as to not hire someone because of a tattoo anyway :hugs: x


----------



## Georgie90

bexy, Im booked in to get my wrist done on the 19th but Im still umming about it, im not sure if ill regret it...

Finally heres pics of mine...

https://i46.tinypic.com/2ufbyax.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/e12gki.jpg


----------



## Armywife

Lovely tattoos Georgie! Do you have webbed toes? My sister has webbed toes and i used to be so jealous of her coz my mum used to say it meant she was half mermaid! Haha! I once taped 2 of my toes together too! xxx


----------



## Linzi

Pilot said:


> Why would you want to work for someone as narrow minded as to not hire someone because of a tattoo anyway :hugs: x

Sometimes dont have a choice!

BExy have you thought about a UV tattoo? My best friend is in a customer facing job & she's got a fab UV one on her arm so it only shows up under UV light, the rest of the time you can't see it :) Its awesome I really want one

x


----------



## Georgie90

Armywife said:


> Lovely tattoos Georgie! Do you have webbed toes? My sister has webbed toes and i used to be so jealous of her coz my mum used to say it meant she was half mermaid! Haha! I once taped 2 of my toes together too! xxx

:blush: I was hoping no-one would notice them. But yes I do! My 2nd and 3rd toes on each foot are webbed, I was bullied over them from about 5-13. And my ex boyfriend called me a webbed toed, jewish nosed freak :cry: so Im a bit self-concious of them :haha:

Aw, I didnt know anyone who had then except me! I was going to get the separeated when I was younger but have grown to love them now as they are special! :haha:

Everyone who sees my toes always asks if i am a great swimmer :dohh: I am half mermaid :winkwink:

xxxxxx


----------



## Pilot

Wow, never heard of UV ones. Looks really cool


----------



## 4magpies

My friend has "pure filth" tattooed on her wrist in UV ink! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Armywife

Georgie90 said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> Lovely tattoos Georgie! Do you have webbed toes? My sister has webbed toes and i used to be so jealous of her coz my mum used to say it meant she was half mermaid! Haha! I once taped 2 of my toes together too! xxx
> 
> :blush: I was hoping no-one would notice them. But yes I do! My 2nd and 3rd toes on each foot are webbed, I was bullied over them from about 5-13. And my ex boyfriend called me a webbed toed, jewish nosed freak :cry: so Im a bit self-concious of them :haha:
> 
> Aw, I didnt know anyone who had then except me! I was going to get the separeated when I was younger but have grown to love them now as they are special! :haha:
> 
> Everyone who sees my toes always asks if i am a great swimmer :dohh: I am half mermaid :winkwink:
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh i'm sorry for pointing it out! :dohh: Kids are so cruel, my maiden name is andrew and i was tormented for years for having a boys name! Your ex is clearly just a giant nob and you should pay no attention!

My sisters webbed toes are the same ones as yours and on both feet, i was kinda hoping Poppy would have them too :blush: xxx


----------



## Georgie90

Armywife said:


> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> Lovely tattoos Georgie! Do you have webbed toes? My sister has webbed toes and i used to be so jealous of her coz my mum used to say it meant she was half mermaid! Haha! I once taped 2 of my toes together too! xxx
> 
> :blush: I was hoping no-one would notice them. But yes I do! My 2nd and 3rd toes on each foot are webbed, I was bullied over them from about 5-13. And my ex boyfriend called me a webbed toed, jewish nosed freak :cry: so Im a bit self-concious of them :haha:
> 
> Aw, I didnt know anyone who had then except me! I was going to get the separeated when I was younger but have grown to love them now as they are special! :haha:
> 
> Everyone who sees my toes always asks if i am a great swimmer :dohh: I am half mermaid :winkwink:
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh i'm sorry for pointing it out! :dohh: Kids are so cruel, my maiden name is andrew and i was tormented for years for having a boys name! Your ex is clearly just a giant nob and you should pay no attention!
> 
> My sisters webbed toes are the same ones as yours and on both feet, i was kinda hoping Poppy would have them too :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Dont be silly! Im glad you pointed it out in a cute way and not a ergh look at your feet kind of way! Yep, I used to never wear sandals at school and come home crying because my mum made me :haha: my dad used to tell me I had special princess feet like the little mermaid. I was like 'Ariel doesnt have feet' :rofl: ooooo wellll...

Your right, my ex was a knob, he knew what i was concious off and took advantage of it :haha: He made me anorexic for 9months, saying I was a greedy fat bitch when i was a size 8 :dohh: when your 15 you beleive anyone...twerp! 

Thats so so strange! that its the exact same ones and stuff...does it not run in your family then hun? My Dad has clubbed feet and my auntie has one sort of webbed toe but nowhere near as bad as mine...we were told that if i have a boy then its 89% cert he will have clubbed feet and the girl may have my toes :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Pilot said:



> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe :) but i realised after i had Eiyzaque, i'm meant to be a midwife :hugs:
> 
> Just out of interest, how old were you when you decided to become a midwife?
> I'm turning 21 this year and really want to become either a midwife or a nurse but feel that the education will either be expensive or take longer than "usual"
> 
> xClick to expand...

ermmmm it was just after i had Eiyzaque...so i was 17....having him made me realise thats what i wanted to do, i want to be a part of the whole experience for the rest of my life :cloud9: 
it depends hun, they have no upper age limit at uni, and theres loads of women jus startin aged 30/40 nd ur tuition fees are paid by the NHS if u do a nursing or midwifery course :thumbup: you also get a bursary and i think because i have 2 children, i will get grants and help with travel and books :thumbup: so not too bad, i jus need to get in the habit of doing my college assignments when i get them instead of at the last minute :haha:


----------



## Pilot

Jomum2b-again said:


> ermmmm it was just after i had Eiyzaque...so i was 17....having him made me realise thats what i wanted to do, i want to be a part of the whole experience for the rest of my life :cloud9:
> it depends hun, they have no upper age limit at uni, and theres loads of women jus startin aged 30/40 nd ur tuition fees are paid by the NHS if u do a nursing or midwifery course :thumbup: you also get a bursary and i think because i have 2 children, i will get grants and help with travel and books :thumbup: so not too bad, i jus need to get in the habit of doing my college assignments when i get them instead of at the last minute :haha:

Wow, thanks for the info. That sounds promising! Will definitely look more into that then :hugs: x Had kind of given up the idea because I thought it would be too much trouble.


----------



## winegums

Jomum2b-again said:


> Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe :) but i realised after i had Eiyzaque, i'm meant to be a midwife :hugs:
> 
> Just out of interest, how old were you when you decided to become a midwife?
> I'm turning 21 this year and really want to become either a midwife or a nurse but feel that the education will either be expensive or take longer than "usual"
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> ermmmm it was just after i had Eiyzaque...so i was 17....having him made me realise thats what i wanted to do, i want to be a part of the whole experience for the rest of my life :cloud9:
> it depends hun, they have no upper age limit at uni, and theres loads of women jus startin aged 30/40 nd ur tuition fees are paid by the NHS if u do a nursing or midwifery course :thumbup: you also get a bursary and i think because i have 2 children, i will get grants and help with travel and books :thumbup: so not too bad, i jus need to get in the habit of doing my college assignments when i get them instead of at the last minute :haha:Click to expand...

heya i have just seen this thread and thought i would warn you guys (just as we're on a tattoo thread lol) tattoos are generally frowned upon in the NHS (visible ones) and as they have a bare arm policy from elbow down just becareful about getting any in obvious places lol!

the NHS give you a bursary when you study with them as well as the option for a student loan. The bursary is dependant on who you live with, how many children you have, how much your OH earns etc. some people get a good amount! My OH is going to quit work and become a house hubby to look after the LOs so we will get quite a bit... its for you to live off of for a whole year! and you get it each year of the 3 year degree

there are people i know applying to uni with me this year to study midwifery anf they are in their 50s!! lol

xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

lots of lovely tattooed ladies who can help me out!

ive currently got 5 tats. my first one was five stars down my spine, it looks quite boring and i want something added to it to spruce it up a bit. and also i feel the tattooist started it too low as i wanted it starting at my neck but he started it between my shoudler blades.



my other tattoos are two indian feathers on my thigh (which i also plan to extend somehow with a native american indian theme) a tribal butterfly on my ankle, the twins names on my right wrist and the blokes name on my left wrist.



my plans are for a half sleeve on my left arm with a whirlpool with cherry blossom floating down it and an oriental theme going down my arm, a maori turtle at the base of my back, in between the turlte and the stars a little poem, and of course the added extras to the stars. an ideas would really help! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

ggggrrrrr wont let me upload my feathers!


----------



## Niki

I also have a huge scorpion on the bottom of my back and my oh's name on my right wrist and a bow at the top of my neck



 



Attached Files:







DSC06428.JPG
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1









DSC06431.JPG
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pilot

I love star ones! My cousin has four huge ones from the neck and all the way down


----------



## xsophiexleax

LoolaBear said:


> lots of lovely tattooed ladies who can help me out!
> 
> ive currently got 5 tats. my first one was five stars down my spine, it looks quite boring and i want something added to it to spruce it up a bit. and also i feel the tattooist started it too low as i wanted it starting at my neck but he started it between my shoudler blades.
> 
> View attachment 89572
> 
> 
> my other tattoos are two indian feathers on my thigh (which i also plan to extend somehow with a native american indian theme) a tribal butterfly on my ankle, the twins names on my right wrist and the blokes name on my left wrist.
> 
> View attachment 89574
> 
> 
> my plans are for a half sleeve on my left arm with a whirlpool with cherry blossom floating down it and an oriental theme going down my arm, a maori turtle at the base of my back, in between the turlte and the stars a little poem, and of course the added extras to the stars. an ideas would really help! xx

Your best bet is probably to go to an artist to talk about it, you've got a pretty good idea on the themes you want etc and they can help you with it. My design was custom cos I told her the sorts of things I wanted and she got it spot on. Hope that helps :) x


----------



## Jomum2b-again

winegums said:


> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe :) but i realised after i had Eiyzaque, i'm meant to be a midwife :hugs:
> 
> Just out of interest, how old were you when you decided to become a midwife?
> I'm turning 21 this year and really want to become either a midwife or a nurse but feel that the education will either be expensive or take longer than "usual"
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> ermmmm it was just after i had Eiyzaque...so i was 17....having him made me realise thats what i wanted to do, i want to be a part of the whole experience for the rest of my life :cloud9:
> it depends hun, they have no upper age limit at uni, and theres loads of women jus startin aged 30/40 nd ur tuition fees are paid by the NHS if u do a nursing or midwifery course :thumbup: you also get a bursary and i think because i have 2 children, i will get grants and help with travel and books :thumbup: so not too bad, i jus need to get in the habit of doing my college assignments when i get them instead of at the last minute :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> heya i have just seen this thread and thought i would warn you guys (just as we're on a tattoo thread lol) tattoos are generally frowned upon in the NHS (visible ones) and as they have a bare arm policy from elbow down just becareful about getting any in obvious places lol!
> 
> the NHS give you a bursary when you study with them as well as the option for a student loan. The bursary is dependant on who you live with, how many children you have, how much your OH earns etc. some people get a good amount! My OH is going to quit work and become a house hubby to look after the LOs so we will get quite a bit... its for you to live off of for a whole year! and you get it each year of the 3 year degree
> 
> there are people i know applying to uni with me this year to study midwifery anf they are in their 50s!! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

hey hun, thanks for the advice, but i've already been through that with my tutor, i currently have a placement in the hospital 2 days a week, which is a part of my college course...no1s ever frowned upon mine, they just found them really interesting, i discussed it with my tutor before i even got my place on my course, and he says there should be no problem with uni, if i have the grades, then they have no reson to turn me away because of them :thumbup: tattoos dont make u a bad person if you have them on display...i can do the work just as well as any other person without tattoos i'm just a bit decorated :haha: xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Here are my tat's
1st & 2nd one: K & T my childrens initals n then hubby's name on back
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/KKianTTaylorrichTattoo.jpg
3rd mine n hubbys initals R S: on left wrist
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/tattoo4.jpg
4th: flower on tummy
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/tummytat3.jpg
5th: wedding date in roman numerals on left wrist
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/tattoo5.jpg
6th & 7th childrens names n feet
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo63.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo62.jpg
think im done with tats now as i like to have them where i can cover them if i dont wanna show them x


----------



## Laelani

I got my first tattoo when I was in my first year of university. It is of a moon and a star and it's on my shoulder. My most recent one is below and I got this done when I came and visited the OH for the first time over Easter. There are some spots that need touched up but it still looks pretty awesome. 

For those of you who have tattoos on your tummy how much did it hurt (scale of 1-10) and if you have babies did it get ruined by having kids. For those of you with tattoos on your feet how badly did they hurt? I want to get one soooooooo bad but I just can't bring myself to do it as my leg tattoo hurt like crazy!!!

Tattoo Pic

Sorry the pic wasn't working so I had to put it up as a link.


----------



## Linzi

Laelani said:


> I got my first tattoo when I was in my first year of university. It is of a moon and a star and it's on my shoulder. My most recent one is below and I got this done when I came and visited the OH for the first time over Easter. There are some spots that need touched up but it still looks pretty awesome.
> 
> For those of you who have tattoos on your tummy how much did it hurt (scale of 1-10) and if you have babies did it get ruined by having kids. For those of you with tattoos on your feet how badly did they hurt? I want to get one soooooooo bad but I just can't bring myself to do it as my leg tattoo hurt like crazy!!!
> 
> Tattoo Pic
> 
> Sorry the pic wasn't working so I had to put it up as a link.

I have 3 stars on the bottom of my tummy, think there is a pic earlier in this thread.

personally I found it less painful then my leg tattoo but it did feel very strange because of the nerves that were being tattood over - it kept making my tummy twitch.

It has gone a bit stretchy, but it can be corrected now. Mainly because its just three basic black star outlines. My advice would be to get something simple or something that you can geta coverup should it get stretched during pregnancy :)

Dont worry about the pain though it aint too bad :)
xxx


----------



## Laelani

Linzi said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I got my first tattoo when I was in my first year of university. It is of a moon and a star and it's on my shoulder. My most recent one is below and I got this done when I came and visited the OH for the first time over Easter. There are some spots that need touched up but it still looks pretty awesome.
> 
> For those of you who have tattoos on your tummy how much did it hurt (scale of 1-10) and if you have babies did it get ruined by having kids. For those of you with tattoos on your feet how badly did they hurt? I want to get one soooooooo bad but I just can't bring myself to do it as my leg tattoo hurt like crazy!!!
> 
> Tattoo Pic
> 
> Sorry the pic wasn't working so I had to put it up as a link.
> 
> I have 3 stars on the bottom of my tummy, think there is a pic earlier in this thread.
> 
> personally I found it less painful then my leg tattoo but it did feel very strange because of the nerves that were being tattood over - it kept making my tummy twitch.
> 
> It has gone a bit stretchy, but it can be corrected now. Mainly because its just three basic black star outlines. My advice would be to get something simple or something that you can geta coverup should it get stretched during pregnancy :)
> 
> Dont worry about the pain though it aint too bad :)
> xxxClick to expand...

Ok thanks for the advice!!! =) I'll definitely look into something simple.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Laelani said:


> I got my first tattoo when I was in my first year of university. It is of a moon and a star and it's on my shoulder. My most recent one is below and I got this done when I came and visited the OH for the first time over Easter. There are some spots that need touched up but it still looks pretty awesome.
> 
> For those of you who have tattoos on your tummy how much did it hurt (scale of 1-10) and if you have babies did it get ruined by having kids. For those of you with tattoos on your feet how badly did they hurt? I want to get one soooooooo bad but I just can't bring myself to do it as my leg tattoo hurt like crazy!!!
> 
> Tattoo Pic[/URL]
> 
> Sorry the pic wasn't working so I had to put it up as a link.

the one on my tummy didnt really hurt give it a 3 out of 10 it was the vibrations through my ribs i didnt like lol.. and foot was a lil bit more uncomfortable my right foot was ok 4/10 but my left foot 8 out of 10 had them both done on same day.. and they were sore for a bit after too x


----------



## Jenba

Here are mine. The one on my back I had done about 9 years ago, the one of my stomach I had last year. Slightly worried how it will turn out if and when I get pregnant with my second baby!! Is it going to stretch and then shrink back to some kind of shriveled crisp packet look?!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00011.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









DSC00013.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## libbymarks198

i dont know how to post pics i have a tropical flower with some maori tribal on my back/neck i have stars on my foot and a butterfly on my hip, i am saving up to get la vita e bella under my boob/ ribcage it means 'life is beautiful'..

OH has a big discusting metal mulisha head on his back haha


----------



## libbymarks198

this is my neck one...

i cant get the other ones to load i suck on computers :blush:


----------



## sarah1989

My most recent, done June 4th, 2010! 

It is my maiden name, along with a symbol of my heritage :)
 



Attached Files:







SANY0021.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









SANY0011.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xsophiexleax

They're all lovely! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Georgie90

im getting another on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Dee_H

This may sound weird but I'm getting a medic alert bracelet tattooed on my wrist. I have Type 1 Diabetes and rarely( slaps own hand) wear my medic alert. ...1- it digs into my daughters leg when I hold her and 2- I take it off to shower and always forget to put it back on. I thought if I tattooed it on..I would never have to take it off or lose it and it won't be an issue with baby girl's leg. Not really the nicest tattoo I will have but practical!!


----------



## Linzi

I think its a really good idea hun :) xxx


----------



## Pilot

Yea, I think that's a good idea! Very useful and also a bit different :thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

I love the idea of the Medic Alert! :)


----------



## Georgie90

my brand new one!

https://i50.tinypic.com/xo33ib.jpg


----------



## Sophie1205

this is mine :)
https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC00536.jpg

Im sooo desperate for more haha xx


----------



## Georgie90

Soph! U never came back on fb?


----------



## Sophie1205

I did! lol but as soon as I logged back in and went to speak to you it said you were offline! lol xxx


----------



## Bocket

Hey everyone

I've not been on here for a bit but been browsing everyones pics and thought I'd show you my tat.....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1181498&l=1060fe385d&id=505555816


Just the one so far, rest are on hold til after the wedding and LO!


----------



## xsophiexleax

That's a really good idea Dee!
And Georgie I'm so jealous!! I'm tattoo broody :(


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

i had this one done in turkey last year, on my right shoulder, hurt like hell!
Also had OH's name on my left wrist but the guy messed it up so had a dolphin cover up, haven't got a pic of that one. The one on my wrist didn't hurt, and i'm the biggest wimp going lol xx


----------



## pichi

i'm not really in WTT but i have 7 tattoo's :D

(listed newest to oldest)

HELLO KITTY FEET

HEART wrist

CALF ONE (left) - little pink kawaii

CALF TWO (right) - little devil kawaii

NINTENDO - ankle

GIRL - on my shoulder

long way away from being finished my inky obsession :hehe:

feet took an hour
calves took 4hours
wrist took a few minutes tops!
ankle, 30 mins
back/shoulder took 2 and a half hours


----------



## xsophiexleax

Pichi your tattoos are gorgeous!

Booked my next tat today :happydance: Wednesday at 12:30! :D


----------



## lilfrog01

i hope you dont mind me jumping in here... :hi:
i have a total of 3 tats and i am dying for more.. 
1~ frog on left inside ankle (because i absolutly LOVE frogs!:happydance:)
2~ cross on inside right ankle(to remind me to believe)
3~ this one is my most special one.. i just got it in feb i think.. it's on my right shoulder (close to my heart but in back).. its an angel made of the cancer ribbon. the main part of the angel (the ribbon) is blue for colon cancer. we just lost my aunt to this in april. scattered in the angels wings are little purple dots. the purple is for pancreatic cancer which i lost my grandmother to.. 
i was trying to post a pic but it wont let me.. i'll keep trying to figure it out!


----------



## lilfrog01

let's see if it worked...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30652330&l=5a75040af0&id=1584542062


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ahh it's lovely, really nice sentiment too :)
I'll post a piccy of my new one after I get it done tomorrow!


----------



## xsophiexleax

My newbie! :D so happy with it
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0621.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pichi

they're cute. i'm waiting till i'm done with having kids before i go tattoo'ing on that area though... don't want them to stretch :dohh:


----------



## proudmummy

Ive got 8 tattoo's my latest one is my sons handprint which was taken when he was 3 weeks old, Its actual size and I love it, underneath it has his name, and under that is an old tattoo I got years ago which says "All My Love, All My Life" My grandad used to end his letters to my nan with it when he was away with the army.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs068.ash2/36780_433145564318_761969318_5841577_3635616_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs060.ash2/36382_433145884318_761969318_5841579_6335028_n.jpg


----------



## xsophiexleax

pichi said:


> they're cute. i'm waiting till i'm done with having kids before i go tattoo'ing on that area though... don't want them to stretch :dohh:

Yeah I'm worried they're gonna be more like hawks than swallows when I get pg :haha: but I've wanted them for about 3 years and couldn't wait much longer!


----------



## Pixie19

Hi im new to WTT but wanted to share my tattoo :flower: I had it done this April for my 20th so its only a few months old! I love it :thumbup: 

It means 'Always' i got it done for OH and hes having 'Forever' Tattooed somewhere.

I cant wait to have more! Getting another as soon as i can afford it :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00424.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC00425.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC00427.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 4magpies

Love the swallows sophie! I fancy one on each foot.

xx


----------



## NomMonster

everyones tats are amazing! pichi i lkove your nntendo!


----------

